# Easy and works



## amagineer

Thanks for the review Rick. I will give it a try.
Don


----------



## JSOvens

Thanks for the review, I am very interested in trying this product, but I was just curious about what lost the one star (other than the paper towel debacle, I didn't really see any negative comments in your review).

Thanks!


----------



## wormil

Yeah I glossed over a few things. For one I don't like the way it skims over, this is a consequence of not having any solvents I suppose, but once you use up some of the product the top layer forms a semi dry film that requires some heat to melt back into the oil otherwise it will ball up during application. On a lathe it's no big deal as the heat from spinning will warm it enough but on flat work it requires vigorous rubbing. The skim forms even in warm weather. This is the nature of the product but is something to deal with. Something I only touched on is that it's a bear to apply in cold weather, the product, the wood, and the shop really need to be warm otherwise it globs up on the wood and becomes very tacky. One other thing I'll mention is price, to my wallet it is expensive but I didn't call this out because to another person it might be cheap so I just mentioned the price and let each person make their own decision. I'm sure Odie will say that a little goes a long way so in that respect it isn't expensive and while I agree that a little goes a long way so does every wax/oil mixture. Lastly being oil based it takes a long time to dry (bottle recommends 3 days) at least compared to shellac which I normally use. Again this is something that many people won't care about but I'm an impatient sort of fellow. That's mostly an issue on flat work, on the lathe it dries much faster because I can crank the speed and friction cure it.

In the end it's an excellent wax/oil product and Odie was Johnny-on-the-spot about answering questions and take it from me that he cares deeply about the product and people's perceptions of it.


----------



## johnstoneb

Thanks for the review. I will try it sound like it might be very good for lathe work. I've been looking for somthing different on the lathe.


----------



## wormil

Since my last comment the remainder of the jar has gelled (about half). I'm going to try warming it slightly to see if that will get it back to a usable state.


----------



## leftcoaster

> Since my last comment the remainder of the jar has gelled (about half). I m going to try warming it slightly to see if that will get it back to a usable state.
> 
> - Woodknack


What was the verdict on this (years later, I know). I wonder if laying a piece of plastic on top, inside the can, would address the skimming over?


----------



## wormil

> Since my last comment the remainder of the jar has gelled (about half). I m going to try warming it slightly to see if that will get it back to a usable state.
> 
> - Woodknack
> 
> What was the verdict on this (years later, I know). I wonder if laying a piece of plastic on top, inside the can, would address the skimming over?
> 
> - leftcoaster


Nothing worked. I chucked it into the bin, half full.


----------



## Odysseus

hello

We do recommend to preserve your Odie's oil using bloxygen, we stock it on our website www.odiesoil.com, once the oil gelled nothing will help


----------



## leftcoaster

> hello
> 
> We do recommend to preserve your Odie s oil using bloxygen, we stock it on our website www.odiesoil.com, once the oil gelled nothing will help
> 
> - Odysseus


Since oxygen is the issue, is there some reason why it wouldn't be OK to transfer the jar contents to a mason jar and then use a Foodsaver to vacuum out the air?

https://www.foodsaver.com/parts-accessories/jar-bottle-sealers/foodsaver-jar-sealing-kit-with-wide-mouth-jar-sealer-regular-jar-sealer-and-accessory-hose-white/SP_446936.html


----------

